# Martin Jaguar fps?



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

Just curious about the fps of a Martin Jaguar in 40-50#. Anyone chrono'd theirs? If so tell me what draw length, draw weight and arrow weight.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Bow speed ratings are acquired using AMO and IBO specs, using setups that are not universal for all shooters, are acquired under the best of shooting conditions, and are very unlikely you will ever or can use. So ignore that the manufacturer advertises that a particular bow obtained a particular FPS. It's unlikely you will obtain the same.

As for what max fps an individual has obtained and the average fps the person obtains on his or her bow, their setup and their results are not a "one-fit-all." Just set up and tune your bow for the best and reliable performance _for you_ and for the purpose for which you intend to use the bow for.


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I know all that. I was just curious about what people have seen first hand with whatever draw weight and arrow they are shooting.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> I know all that


Well...now...those that did not now do.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

there is a marked difference in the chronos, so take it with a large grain of salt also.


----------



## Gruvhed (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm curious about this also. My 40# jag takedown doesn't seem to be blistering, and I'm wondering is I'm breaking 130fps.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

My buddy has two Jaguars. We chrono`d his 40lb Jaguar through my chronograph, which is very accurate.

Bow is 40# @ 28", being drawn to 38# @ 27", shooting a 401 grain arrow @ 166fps.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Code.Mafia said:


> Just curious about the fps of a Martin Jaguar in 40-50#. Anyone chrono'd theirs? If so tell me what draw length, draw weight and arrow weight.


I have... I think about 160 fps with my arrows... which are about 700 grains.... Its a 50# my draw is 31 so maybe 55# or so going..... I could do it again for you in a couple of days... but old memories of over a year ago.... :grin:


----------



## chironomidkraut (Jan 11, 2013)

i had a old martin jaguar compound 50lbs and with a 352gr arrow it was @ 237fps


----------

